# Ref; Bacon Brittle?



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 4, 2018)

So I'm ramping up ideas for the Christmas Season of things to make and Brittle always seems to be a popular option this time of the year. I personally, never overly liked to much of it. <Sure is alot of sugar for a Diabetic!> But I'd like to make a batch to gift out a few pieces here and there but I want to do some thing different..

I'd like to do bacon brittle, and I've seen plenty of recipes for it! But I am curious how long it stores for, because of the bacon.

I'll also take any unique recipes on it. I planned to run with a normal recipe and just toss in some old bay and cayenne for the cajun flair :)


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 4, 2018)

or chocolate covered bacon? mmmmm


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 4, 2018)

During my week of respite, I've made a huge amount of nuts for family gatherings.
Also finished up my Bacon batch, and started another Pork Belly curing.
Oh, and the cut-offs made another batch of Dutch's Wicked Beans. So fare for many.
When we have the Family here for Christmas Day, I think I'll fry up a pound or two. Maybe Bacon Sammies? :rolleyes:


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 4, 2018)

jcam222 said:


> or chocolate covered bacon? mmmmm


Or chocolate covered Pig Candy with nuts...  Yummy!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 4, 2018)

Good lord that looks good lol.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 4, 2018)

jcam222 said:


> Good lord that looks good lol.


It is so damned good, positively sinfully decadent.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 4, 2018)

I was planning to make the bacon cajun peanut brittle as part of my exchange here..

I'm not sure how well chocolate covered bacon holds up. Cause I gotta ship stuff!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 4, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I was planning to make the bacon cajun peanut brittle as part of my exchange here..
> 
> I'm not sure how well chocolate covered bacon holds up. Cause I gotta ship stuff!


 Bacon brittle sounds ridiculously good too !


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 4, 2018)

jcam222 said:


> Bacon brittle sounds ridiculously good too !


Just worried about shipping it! Like, if it can go bad if the place I ship to isn't below freezing!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 5, 2018)

I would think the sodium content would preserve it quite well. Try it out. If it sucks they'll let you know and then you know not to make it again.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 5, 2018)

Derek717 said:


> I would think the sodium content would preserve it quite well. Try it out. If it sucks they'll let you know and then you know not to make it again.


Well there is that. I plan to make the brittle with bacon bits, not the fake stuff, the real deal. So that'll at least help with it not having a ton of grease as well, which could go rancid.

I mean I shipped cheese to Scott when the temps were in the high 40's and it was fine. Just overly cautious when I think about these things.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 5, 2018)

Very crisp bacon, like jerky can last a long time without refrigeration. Cure retards rancidity of the fat and the salt, smoke and dehydration, Preserves the meat. The fat needs to be that deep golden brown that literally melts in you mouth to nothing when eaten. The meat needs to snap and Crumble in your hand.
The question I have is...The caramelized Sugar is between 325 and 350°F. The candy takes quite awhile to cool. Is this temp going to burn the well done bacon?...JJ


----------



## hondabbq (Dec 6, 2018)

Also use some of the rendered bacon fat for the butter


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 6, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Very crisp bacon, like jerky can last a long time without refrigeration. Cure retards rancidity of the fat and the salt, smoke and dehydration, Preserves the meat. The fat needs to be that deep golden brown that literally melts in you mouth to nothing when eaten. The meat needs to snap and Crumble in your hand.
> The question I have is...The caramelized Sugar is between 325 and 350°F. The candy takes quite awhile to cool. Is this temp going to burn the well done bacon?...JJ


My theory is that it won't. Remember the candy goes into a pan/sheet and is a thin layer. It cools very quickly. Heck I can shove it outside even.

I still plan to just buy premade bacon crumbles though. Not the bacon bits, but just pre crumbled bacon in a vaccum sealed bottle :) Dump a whole bottle into a batch. Figured that's enough bacon right?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2018)

If the crumbles taste good, use them. Saves time. Are there any Preservatives or 100% real bacon?...JJ


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 6, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> If the crumbles taste good, use them. Saves time. Are there any Preservatives or 100% real bacon?...JJ


I get the 100% bacon kind. I think you can really tell the difference. I've gotten the kind with all manner of chemicals added for shelf stability and they tend to have a filmy mouth feel and off taste.


----------

